# Please join us for our bridge walk - Bristol 18/11/2012



## Northerner (Nov 2, 2012)

DIABETES UK is seeking walkers to join us to mark World Diabetes Day in a walk across the Severn Bridge.

Fundraisers will walk the two miles across the bridge and back again on Sunday, November 18, at 11am. During the four-mile hike, participants will enjoy amazing views across the Severn Estuary and the coasts of England and Wales, while helping support the work of Diabetes UK, the leading charity for all those affected by diabetes.

World Diabetes Day, which takes place on November 14, raises awareness of diabetes, a condition which is estimated to effect 366 million people worldwide.

The registration fee is ?5 for adults and children go free. We ask you to raise a minimum of ?30 in sponsorship. Registration closes on Monday, November 12. The walk will start on the Bristol side of the bridge from the Severn View Service Station and there is ample parking.

Find out more by emailing south.west@diabetes.org.uk or calling 01823 448260


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 2, 2012)

I did that last year & is a excellent walk with very nice veiws. Wish i was closer cos i would be there !  Good luck everyone who does it


----------

